# Lazy Pokemon designs



## Catkibbles#310 (Aug 18, 2015)

I was reading through the 'what's your favourite Pokemon design wise?" and started thinking what are the 'bad' designs and better yet ones that are just plain lazy.

I know Pokemon like Klefki, Klink + evos will be in here, But besides inanimate objects given some eyes or something and a crappy name slapped on and there's a Pokemon, Looking at it Taillow for example is quite a lazy design, while the other birds look like common birds i.e.Pidove=street pigeon ,Starly=starling and Pidgey=house sparrow, they have enough spin on them they look unique and remain recognizable when compared to their real life counterparts. 
Taillow (I like Taillow and Swellow by the way) is literally a barn swallow with a pair of anime eyes on it, (Swellow is a bit different as its also a kite and has some different markings).


----------



## Surfingpichu (Aug 18, 2015)

TBH, I know people in general have problems with the Gen 5 designs, but by and large it was the Gen 4 pokemon that didn't sit well with me.

It wasn't really the NEW pokemon that got me. I liked some of the new lines a lot but some of those damned evolutions...

Magmortar is probably my least favorite pokemon design of..... anything. It looks like it belongs in a Megaman game. When I saw this thing for the first time, I honestly thought it was made up. Lie a Fan-mon or something. It looks like a shitty megaman OC.

Electivire isn't my favorite design either, but at least it appears to be in the right universe. Still, Electivire kind of reminds me of an old, burned out dad attempting to fit in with his son's cool friends by putting on a pair of sunglasses and trying to fit in with the 'hip and cool pokemon' crowd. Like "lets add some extra appendages aaaand... slightly different stripes than before! Yeah! This is what other hip cool pokemon are doing right?"It was nice to try and make Magmar and Electibuzz relevant again, but just.. blh. No.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 18, 2015)

Surfingpichu said:


> TBH, I know people in general have problems with the Gen 5 designs, but by and large it was the Gen 4 pokemon that didn't sit well with me.
> 
> It wasn't really the NEW pokemon that got me. I liked some of the new lines a lot but some of those damned evolutions...
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. Gen 4 is my least favourite generation design-wise (and that goes for the human characters, too) although I don't think there are many lazy designs in that generation, just unmemorable, stupid, and ugly ones.

I don't think lazy is necessarily bad. Ditto is a pretty easy design.
And although Klink is a simpler design than Klefki, I prefer it more. Even though Klink is actually a couple of gears whereas Klefki collects keys and they aren't actually a part of its body. The ice cream Pokémon sit somewhere between the two.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 20, 2015)

...I personally liked the pokemon for geno 4. XD;

And the girl you play as is adorable. Probably still my favorite pokemon girl^^

Its weird, tho, but i never won my pearl game.

Also, the regional birds feel kind of lazy in design to me XD Cept Hoot-hoot is kinda unque. One footed owl thing.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2016)

...Mew? I mean, it's my favorite Pokémon, but I have to admit it's not the most unique thing in the world. It literally just looks like a pink vallaby.

Plus I've seen pink furry cat things before. Angelique did that even before Pokémon back in 1994. XD Except Alphonsia and Rutis look more like Mokona from Magic Knight Rayearth, just far cuter (I swear, I think CLAMP swiped that design from Ruby Party).


----------



## nerolyk24 (Jan 5, 2017)

For some reason Pidove doesn't sit well with me. As much as I hate to say it Ditto is just a purple/pink blob with eyes on it (although it can become any pokemon so it makes sense) 
I also feel like Alolan Grimer could've been better (Imagine an Alolan Grimer with sunglasses!)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jan 5, 2017)

Relicanth. Literally a Coelacanth with a glowing eye.


----------



## nerolyk24 (Jan 5, 2017)

Phoenix's Carol said:


> Relicanth. Literally a Coelacanth with a glowing eye.


Thats true! IMO you can only do so much with water pokemon but gamefreak just released some very creative water pokemon (Primarina) so relicanth doesn't get an excuse.


----------



## Stormrycon (Aug 2, 2018)

why is no one saying anything about unowns?


----------

